# Does rubber have a grain pattern? Does cutting direction matter?



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Does it matter if you cut your flat bands parallel to the roll versus perpendicular to the roll? I was cutting some flat bands today from various rolls in my inventory and cut some perpendicular and others parallel to the direction of the roll. I usually decide based on the width of the roll or how many bands I intend to cut. Some GZK rolls are only about 6 inches wide and I cut an 8 inch active length so I have no choice but to cut parallel to the roll. Simple Shot Black is about 10 inches wide so I cut my strips perpendicular to the roll. Does any of this matter for the overall performance and longevity of the bands?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rubber is extruded, but I’ve cut it every direction and have never noticed a difference. SS Black die cut bands are 10 1/2” I’m sure are cut across the roll.


----------

